
Moon – a purely functional user interface library that's fast, tiny, and - feross
https://moonjs.org/
======
christophilus
I’m not sure I like each tag being a function. It means the framework has to
be upgraded any time a new element is added to the HTML standards. Granted,
that’s not too often, but it does seem like a design flaw.

------
ShradhaSingh
This is actually very interesting to me as it has some of the benefits
something like Elm offers while still being readable from a traditional JS
perspective.

